# Implementar salida para auriculares en amplificador, NE5532 vs TL072



## Flemming (Mar 15, 2013)

Amigos,
Hice un amplificador con pre y necesito implementar una salida para auriculares, para lo cual hice el circuito este: http://cdn.head-fi.org/1/1a/1ab854de_CMoy-Headphone-Amplifier-Schematic.png.
Ademas lo voy a colocar entre el preamplificador y el amplificador.

Estoy debatiendome si poner un NE5532 o un TL072 por que cada cual tiene sus ventajas y desventajas, aunque ambos parecen funcionar bien.

NE5532: Supuestamente tiene menos ruido, pero la impedancia es menor, con lo cual me temo que voy a estar robandole un poco de señal al amplificador. Esto pienso haria que sonara un poco mas abajo que los otros amplificadores que tengo (hice varios canales para tener sonido 6.2 pero los auriculares los saco de los canales frontales)

TL072: Este tendria algo mas de ruido, asi que no sonaria tan bien como el otro, pero es de alta impedancia, asi que pienso que no le estaria robando señal al amplificador.

Preguntas:
1- El NE5532 le robaria señal al amplificador? Y el TL072?
2- En caso afirmativo, se me ocurre separar la señal del pre y darle señal tanto al amplificador como al pre, pero tantas etapas antes del amplificador, podria incrementar el ruido?
3- Al apagar la fuente emite un chasquido en el auricular con el circuito que les dije. Se puede evitar de algun modo sencillo?

Gracias,
Flemming.


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 15, 2013)

echa un mirada por aqui 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-auriculares-23623/index3.html


----------



## Flemming (Mar 15, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta Jorge. Estuve buscando alguna comparación para saber las impedancias de entrada y encontre que el NE5532 tiene 18.5k, mientras que el LM386 tiene 20k, y el *TL072 al tener entrada JFet, es de muy alta impedancia y aparentemente no consume nada de corriente*. Esta caracteristica me gusta, para evitar quitarle fuerza al amp. Probablemente vaya por este camino. Voy a esperar y buscar a ver si aparecen mas datos que me ayuden a decidirme por completo.


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 15, 2013)

adjunto este esquema a tu consideracion, es mono, pero duplicando el circuito para stereo, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2013)

Flemming dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta Jorge. Estuve buscando alguna comparación para saber las impedancias de entrada y encontre que el NE5532 tiene 18.5k, mientras que el LM386 tiene 20k, y el *TL072 al tener entrada JFet, es de muy alta impedancia y aparentemente no consume nada de corriente*. Esta caracteristica me gusta, para evitar quitarle fuerza al amp. Probablemente vaya por este camino. Voy a esperar y buscar a ver si aparecen mas datos que me ayuden a decidirme por completo.


Tenés que usar SI o SI el NE5532 por que ese soporta carga de salida de 600Ω sin distorsión y el TL072 no podés cargarlo con menos de 5K si esperás que funcione decentemente. Como no sé cual es la impedancia de tus auriculares no puedo recomendarte nada más, pero no tenés que darle bolilla a la impedancia de entrada del AO por que esa la ajustás con las resistencias de polarización. Si querés ALTA IMPEDANCIA de entrada, no podés usar el TL072 por que no soporta la carga de salida y va a distorsionar terriblemente. Tal vez puedas usar un OPA2134 si lo conseguís, pero es mucho mas costoso...


----------



## Flemming (Mar 16, 2013)

Ezavalla gracias por tu valioso consejo. Te molesto con un par de preguntas adicionales ya que soy nuevo en esto y se me escapan cosas. Mis auriculares principales son de 32 ohms, y ademas tengo otros de 50 ohms.
1- Teniendo en cuenta que hay que ajustar la impedancia de entrada al NE5512, sirve el circuito este que armé o me conviene el que sugiere Jorge en su segunda respuesta, o algun otro?
El mio: http://cdn.head-fi.org/1/1a/1ab854de_CMoy-Headphone-Amplifier-Schematic.png
2- Como puedo ajustar la impedancia de entrada en este esquema si es que sirve?
Gracias,
Flemming.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2013)

La resistencia que está entre el capacitor de entrada y masa es la que fija la impedancia de entrada del circuito, y en el caso del CMoy es de 100K. En el caso del segundo esquema de Jorge la situación es mas complicada por que la impedancia de entrada es variable según la posición del pote de volumen. Te recomiendo un esquema mas sencillo, del tipo del CMoy como para que pruebes que tal va, y *acá tenés otro* un poco mas complicado pero que usa una técnica parecida, pero refuerza la etapa de salida para manejar auriculares de menor impedancia tal como los tuyos.


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 18, 2013)

adjunto estos esquemas a tu amable consideracion, a 32 ohms, saludos


----------

